# Serviceable pedals?



## rollfaster (Mar 17, 2018)

working on a 71 Stingray and I’m trying to tighten these pedals up. Was going to take them apart, but the bolts just spun when I try to loosen to tighten them up. No real way to clamp grips on the bolt head. Thanks for any input.


----------



## RLS (Jun 1, 2018)

If you have a table vice or good set of vice grips you MIGHT be able to luck out in pinching the internal rod with the rubber..... but severe tool marks are inevitable that way.
  If you have a table vice you might be able to put pressure in a slight angle and parallel to the stud, free up some pressure on the nut and lock washer and be able to get some oil, PB blaster, or WD40 on it to help knock the nuts off


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 1, 2018)

One year only pedals. :eek: Be nice to em.


----------



## Pantmaker (Jun 2, 2018)

Oh man I need those pedals...*sobs*


----------



## Pantmaker (Jun 2, 2018)

I have had good luck doing what you are attempting using one of those trigger clamps with the rubber padded surfaces...putting the round bolt end on one side and the other side on the end of the threaded end of the pedal...it was a little funky to get it to hold at first but ended up working just fine.


----------



## bikemonkey (Jun 8, 2018)

If nothing else works maybe try this work around. First, make sure you have done everything possible such as PB blaster on the nut, removing any burrs on the end threads, etc. Then carefully use a thin flat bladed screwdriver and insert it under that gap under the round bolt head. Twist the tip slightly to jam the bolt while you try and unscrew the nut. 

Work in small doses - if there is room, use two screwdrivers, one under each side of the bolt so the jamming pressure is equal on both sides as that will make it easier to apply more pressure with less chance of deforming metal in that area.


----------

